# BIM integration - Marketing



## sdb (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi all
My company can help you to get more Architects & designers specify your paint brand of choice.
Basically we can convert all of a company's color range into materials which can then be imported into BIM (building information modeling) software. This is the software used by architects & designers throughout the world, so is a really powerful way to get more specifiers using a particular brand of paint.

If anyone is interested in BIM software i am happy to give more information, and help you to get involved in it.

Thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks for the 










but no thanks.


----------

